# How do you open a door with broken lock??



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not a GTO, but on that `67 Camero I did for the landscaping. He locked the drivers door and now it won't unlock. So we need to bust it open, but how without damaging the door or car?:confused


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

On some cars, use a rubber door stop wedge and gently drive it between the window and the outside wiper. Then use a coat hanger to catch the locking arm and move it. Some move up and down and other side to side.

Larry


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The lock mechanism is (seems to be) working. I have the outside lock tumbler out and can use a pry par on the arm the key lock lever uses and push and pull on the inside lock rod, but the latch just isn't unlocking.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Just go in through the passenger side, duhh..
Actually, I would hose it down with oil or WD. Cycle the latch and work the door handle. I think the open handle may have stuck half open, and that dissables the door unlock. Good luck, hope you don't have to tear up the inner door panel to get at the mechanism.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Doesn't sound like a slim jim would work. May have to take the panel off alright.......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Door panel is off, I see the stuff moving on the latch when attempting to unlock, it just doesn't unlock. Need to get the door open so I can replace the latch.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Do you have acsess to another assembly that isn't installed in a car? If so take a thorough look at it and see if you can figure out what may be mal functioning in the camaro door......just don't get pissed and muss up the door! :willy: Eric


----------



## akf757 (Dec 22, 2010)

Slim Jim or a steel ruler. When I worked at a GM Dealer I got pretty good at getting into cars. The F Body styles were the easiest. A Steel ruler or this strip of metal with a slight bend worked best. Move it up / down back and forth until you see the lock jiggle - then you're close.

Keep working it.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

There is a paddle that the door button pushes, there is a spring that pushes that paddle to rest it against the buttons end.(it breaks easy, and the paddle lays backward and will not let the door unlock)(been there done that). Push that paddle up to the buttons end(toward the back side of the outer skin). Then unlock the door. If you cant get it PM me and I will give you my number to call and I'll help.

You can see the paddle on the top, here it is in the back position.










Here it is in the up position.









A used one










Here is the latch installed and the parts.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee...sounds like some good help :agree


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

likethat said:


> There is a paddle that the door button pushes, there is a spring that pushes that paddle to rest it against the buttons end.(it breaks easy, and the paddle lays backward and will not let the door unlock)(been there done that). Push that paddle up to the buttons end(toward the back side of the outer skin). Then unlock the door. If you cant get it PM me and I will give you my number to call and I'll help.
> 
> You can see the paddle on the top, here it is in the back position.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE THE MAN!!! Thank you! Thank you!! Thank you!!! Removed the outer door handle, reached in and pulled that lever forward, door unlocked!! It almost looks like the replacment outer door handle push rods are too long.


----------

